# How Much Data Per Month?



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

As the title says, approximately how much data are people finding they're typically using per month for Google maps, Audi Connect etc? Trying to decide on the most appropriate sim only deal. Thanks


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

The sim only data deal from Three looks pretty good. 12GBs for £30 with 12 months to use it.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I get through 12 GB in less than a month. I am with EE, it's £12 a month and rubbish. I think you can get good deals with giffgaff. This thread has reminded me to get on and do that!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> I get through 12 GB in less than a month. I am with EE, it's £12 a month and rubbish. I think you can get good deals with giffgaff. This thread has reminded me to get on and do that!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


12Gb in less than a month?!?    
I use connect services, google maps and Spotify streaming. I spend about 12 hours a week in the car and I've got the 12Gb data for a year sim from Three. 
Admittedly I have no idea how much of that allowance I've used but unless you're streaming video I'd imagine it's hard to nail more than 1Gb a month.

No idea what Sherry is doing to get through that amount.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

EvilTed said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > I get through 12 GB in less than a month. I am with EE, it's £12 a month and rubbish. I think you can get good deals with giffgaff. This thread has reminded me to get on and do that!
> ...


porn.. the VC must be unlocked for porn on the go :twisted:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

PIM - Porn In Motion. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You both are my men!
Maybe with iPhone iPad connected with wifi, they will update apps etc.. I think is impossible 12Gb of Internet music unless you live in the car

Me, with 2000 km per mont, use around 2,5 Gb


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I need to speak with EE, it can't be correct. I run Google Maps, and I don't stream music. Still, some data is better than no data - maybe I should get a Lexus...

Lexus software update fail shows crashing future for cars | Technology 
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/ ... type=Email

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

I must admit I was shocked at 12gb per month sherry  Be interested exactly how you get through that if others are going through a lot less. I really have no clue as to how much would be needed. Obviously different people spend different amount of times in the car etc, but I'm just trying to get an average


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had a 3 month 6GB card with EE and as hard as I tried I couldn't use it up before it expired, probably because nothing worth hooking up to at Audi Connect.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I use less than 1GB per month with a Three sim costing £7.50.

I only use Google Maps, Locations and Traffic - no audio streaming


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

So the conclusion is that the Three deal for 12gb is worth doing?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've noticed that, the most use of data is google heart, if you set the zoom short like 75mt ok but if you use the zoom mode so it shows all the map, there is a lot of data to load...multiplicand it for each travel and here we are.. Plus, traffic info constantly download data


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> I've noticed that, the most use of data is google heart, if you set the zoom short like 75mt ok but if you use the zoom mode so it shows all the map, there is a lot of data to load...multiplicand it for each travel and here we are.. Plus, traffic info constantly download data


You are a wealth of knowledge and information ManuTT. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

skdotcom said:


> So the conclusion is that the Three deal for 12gb is worth doing?


Yes, absolute no brainer. Almost certainly going to cover your annual data need.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed that, the most use of data is google heart, if you set the zoom short like 75mt ok but if you use the zoom mode so it shows all the map, there is a lot of data to load...multiplicand it for each travel and here we are.. Plus, traffic info constantly download data
> ...


thanks...it's a result of a deep investigation because I didn't know where data were used...
I also add:
if you connect the mobile app via wifi, it also download traffic info there so other data go away..
sometime the system has its hidden update so maybe 3/400 MB per month can be used..

I personally keep traffic info off if I'm in the city or don't need that information...keep in mind that of course is updated but a bit delayed so sometime it can be too late!


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

Wow, so people are using a lot less than I expected, which is good of course because it means a cheaper sim. Bonus!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

consider that internet music at 128kbps uses 7/8 MB max every 10 minutes and loads data every second.. napster and the other service load the entire song before and it's about 5/6 MB per song...


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

Don't think I'll be streaming music, just using google maps mainly. The 3G coverage in my area isn't that great either. 4G is non existent. As for Audi connect, well, I guess we'll have to see what the future holds for that. I know there's been an interesting discussion on here regarding better things apparently coming to it.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know what is coming but connect services are very useless to me...sometime I use fuel prices because I have the list of fuel brands around me otherwise I'm not interested in city events and train or flight timetables even I travel like even 15 times per month!


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I don't know what is coming but connect services are very useless to me...sometime I use fuel prices because I have the list of fuel brands around me otherwise I'm not interested in city events and train or flight timetables even I travel like even 15 times per month!


Totally agree Manu. Let's hope there's some interesting things coming to Audi Connect for us all. 
(or am I clutching at straws?  )


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Jake70 said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what is coming but connect services are very useless to me...sometime I use fuel prices because I have the list of fuel brands around me otherwise I'm not interested in city events and train or flight timetables even I travel like even 15 times per month!
> ...


I would like some if the offerings for other vehicles like checking the cars locked, cars current location & turn on the A/C remotely.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

exactly, the A3 etron offers many functions and I think also the Q7, how much fuel remain or other car data..they all travel with the internal sim so I don't know why the TT has to be so excluded...


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

For me connect displays weather, share prices, news from BBC and share price - RSS feeds are petty simple to set up

Connect also integrates and update the Audi map on the satnav as you go along

Also allows me to display my calendar on the devices with notifications

I stayed with the Audi map as I want to at least understand my data usage after one month to see what the damage would be before switching to Google maps which is 100% online and will use a lot more

Interesting to see what else comes in the future


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> I stayed with the Audi map as I want to at least understand my data usage after one month to see what the damage would be before switching to Google maps


Would be very interested to know this too mj. Let us know!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> Also allows me to display my calendar on the devices with notifications


Are you saying your calendar appears on the VC and if so how?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I used to use three 321 PAYG on my laptop for occasional use. Unlike many PAYG sims the data doesn't expire, so if you're only using a bit now and then, it's really good.

Wife uses it for her phone and tops up about every 3-4 months.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've spoken with 2 people from EE this evening. They are standing by their claims of 15GB in 3 weeks, saying I have linked to 1262 different phone masts, as if that was going to impress me. However, the person did seem to sympathise that it appeared to be rather a lot. I don't stream music, I rarely if ever use Audi Connect but I will use the wifi if I am waiting in the car for people, but this is only 30pc of my usage. Google Earth is 70pc, apparently. I said I would understand it if I was driving all the time, but Sainsburys and back plus a few runs to Herts and Lincolnshire is hardly the Tour de France. As a result, they've slapped on a load of data for free and I will monitor it again next month.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe you've been hacked sherry13.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> I rarely if ever use Audi Connect but I will use the wifi if I am waiting in the car .


Do you have to leave the ignition on to use wifi?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yep only the ignition..


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> I've spoken with 2 people from EE this evening. They are standing by their claims of 15GB in 3 weeks, saying I have linked to 1262 different phone masts, as if that was going to impress me. However, the person did seem to sympathise that it appeared to be rather a lot. I don't stream music, I rarely if ever use Audi Connect but I will use the wifi if I am waiting in the car for people, but this is only 30pc of my usage. Google Earth is 70pc, apparently. I said I would understand it if I was driving all the time, but Sainsburys and back plus a few runs to Herts and Lincolnshire is hardly the Tour de France. As a result, they've slapped on a load of data for free and I will monitor it again next month.


Keep us updated


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Google _earth_ is very intensive data usage. Compression is far harder on satellite imagery than vector drawings of roads.

I'm not sure how the TT caches data (if at all). Hopefully it does a lot of caching, but that still wouldn't help much if you drive to lots of different places.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dash said:


> Google _earth_ is very intensive data usage. Compression is far harder on satellite imagery than vector drawings of roads.
> 
> I'm not sure how the TT caches data (if at all). Hopefully it does a lot of caching, but that still wouldn't help much if you drive to lots of different places.


I was told by a dealer that it does cache Google Earth data. In some cases where there is poor coverage it may take several trips along that route to gather the whole data.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Google _earth_ is very intensive data usage. Compression is far harder on satellite imagery than vector drawings of roads.
> ...


it still has to download the data to cache whereas the Audi maps are all in board

Setting to google maps will use a shed load more data


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Matrix said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Also allows me to display my calendar on the devices with notifications
> ...


i am indeed saying this 

I am using the MMI connect app to push up my phone calendar to the screen


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Its cheaper to get a three pay as you go sim, its £25 for unlimited data.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ideally I guess it would be great if you could download all the Google Earth data for your planned route in advance while you are connected to your home wi-fi. No doubt that will come in time.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Just connect the car to your wifi..if reachable..
The system has a cache so if you load an area, the second time you drive in that area, the navi won't download any data..except for the traffic info.

It's also mentioned in the manual I recall..the system can memorize about 400 km of roads or something like that..but check this number because I didn't remember exactly


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> Just connect the car to your wifi..if reachable..
> The system has a cache so if you load an area, the second time you drive in that area, the navi won't download any data..except for the traffic info.
> 
> It's also mentioned in the manual I recall..the system can memorize about 400 km of roads or something like that..but check this number because I didn't remember exactly


have you successfully managed to connect to a wireless hotspot?

I've not managed yet but to be fair not tried that hard


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

itsmeagain said:


> Its cheaper to get a three pay as you go sim, its £25 for unlimited data.


Not really. £25 per month unlimited versus one off fee of £30 for 12gb


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Think I've cracked it. Damn car is always on Tinder.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

skdotcom said:


> itsmeagain said:
> 
> 
> > Its cheaper to get a three pay as you go sim, its £25 for unlimited data.
> ...


You must be streaming a lot of music data to burn more than 12Gb in a reasonable period, if even if you reload the sim every 3 months you are to the good. Right now I am not burning 1Gb per month even and I use google maps etc. if my mileage goes up then i can envisage one refill at most in a year.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> Think I've cracked it. Damn car is always on Tinder.


Well it's certainly not Parking Assist that's using up all your data.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Think I've cracked it. Damn car is always on Tinder.
> ...


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

GrantTTS said:


> skdotcom said:
> 
> 
> > itsmeagain said:
> ...


Yep, the Three deal look excellent value. If it lasts a year that's the equivalent of £2.50 per month! Never used them as a network before, so will be interested to see how good the coverage is. For a one off charge of £30 it certainly seems worth a punt.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha well, yeh. It was an almost empty car park...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

http://www.mymemory.co.uk/SIM-Cards/3/3 ... GB-of-Data

Just found the Three 12gb 4G data sim even cheaper. £24.99. I've just ordered as my car is being delivered this week.


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

Quick question, does Audi Connect use 4G AND 3G or just 4G only?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Always 4G when possible and you can't choose 3G/4G like in your mobile


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Always 4G when possible and you can't choose 3G/4G like in your mobile


Thanks Manu. So if 4G is available it will use that, otherwise it will switch to 3G yeah? Just a bit concerned about the 4G coverage in my area.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

It will always try to connect to the best service available


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> It will always try to connect to the best service available


Thanks, that's exactly what I was hoping to hear


----------

